# Getting a regulated supply of 14v from 12v



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just seen a TV we like to replace the now refunded Cello, only two issues with it, one is where the vesa screw holes are (too high) and it's 14v.

Obviously I can go down the inverter route, but that's a waste of the LBs and the inverter, we have a similar thread on the self build site, but it's become too difficult to follow as it's got too techy.

So what I need is links to actual devices which have been tested by members, there are loads out there I just want one which is reliable and fairly cheap.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My 'cigar lighter' tv operates from 10v to 14v 

Same as my Sky box

I thought an exact 14v was not necessary

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I would try it on 12v as your batteries may well supply slightly above that - if you have solar panels they tend to charge at about 13.4v and a 12v battery usually gives about 12.4 v when charged, if it drops below 12v that can mean the battery is damaged,

so give it a whirl before trying to find anything more technical....

TV's are very voltage sensitive and we found that if the voltage drops below 12v the picture going is the first indication - we used to have that when we had one LB only and no solar panels.........

Would this work to allow VESA screw placements to be used?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brateck-VESA-Mount-Adaptor-Plate/dp/B00620L20O

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Some tellys seem to be more voltage sensitive than others. We had a 12v which switched off every time we used a tap, momentary voltage drop I suppose. Others worked fine with whatever voltage the leisure batteries were giving. I would try it and see before using any other device with it. Having said that I recognise that there may be some risk in doing so, though as it wants 14v you are unlikely to do any damage by over powering it. More likely is that it just wouldn't work due to low voltage, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I would try it on 12v as your batteries may well supply slightly above that - if you have solar panels they tend to charge at about 13.4v and a 12v battery usually gives about 12.4 v when charged, if it drops below 12v that can mean the battery is damaged,
> 
> so give it a whirl before trying to find anything more technical....
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave,

The voltage is too low around 12v it seems otherwise they wouldn't spec it for 14v I think.

The vese proller is the existing holes are to high on the back of the set for my existing vesa position in the van, I'd need to get a plate to sort it out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So still need a member recommended stabilised 12v to 14v supply


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Which tele have you seen that needs 14v ?

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't have the model details but it a Samsung in PC World.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually I could open the thread up for the TV itself, I'd like the Samsung but it's only for the van so any 24'' Tv with DVD, USB and HDMI would do, must not be hard wired 230v, 12v transformer types are fine, the Vesa bracket towards the middle or bottom of the back preferred, and be around £130 max.

Argus do a few, I know that because we've had them all and all been taken back as pure cheapo junk, Cello is also out due to their customer service attitude :x :x

I do like the Logik from PC World, but been to two stores this week and none have the ones we want, only the 
White or pink ones :roll: they do a nice dark blue one though, but always out of stock.

Black friday tomorrow so hitting a larger PC world store to see what they have.

See I don't want much do I.

Avtex rule themselves out on cost, but good TVs


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Read this thread Kev

http://www.ybw.com/forums/showthread.php?361030-12V-DC-to-14V-DC-adapter-Do-they-exist

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Good thread Gemmy and says more or less the same as those on here....


----------



## Brian-the-Snail (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Kev,

I got one of these http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/12v-auto-...ter-with-1a-usb-socket-12-charging-tips-a83la a few weeks ago at an offer price of 12.99. Works really well with my laptop.

Clive


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There are quite a few Boost and Buck converters on ebay, Boost increases the voltage, buck steps it down.

If you have 11-12V from your battery, it shouldn't be a big problem to set up a Boost converter to give 14V.

BUT:

There is little capacity in the output stages for sudden transients that demand an increase in power, so you may find that speech or music gets clipped.

Most have a controlling chip with a pretty fast response time, but I'd be inclined to set one up with a reservoir capacitor on the output to the TV to give you that reserve.

Allow for 5A and you shouldn't go far wrong.

This one looks the sort of thing and they are quoting 10A transient current so probably no need for extra capacitors:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371192829960

Peter


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

listerdiesel said:


> This one looks the sort of thing and they are quoting 10A transient current so probably no need for extra capacitors:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/371192829960
> 
> Peter


These work a treat, I've been using them for about 18 months now

Scott


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I might end up getting one of those buck and boost jobbies but was hoping to find a tried and tested plug and play type for a 12v ciggy socket, but one which might be adjustable say from 12v up to 20v so it can do the laptop too if the tips match, but I don't care for the multiple tip types, we had one of those and it killed a perfectly good Goodmans TV, I'd set it the correct way for the TV, but it came out while someone was cleaning, and they put it back the wrong way, I turn on TV and got an odd burning smell, I wasn't happy.

Heres the Samsung with the 14v input


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

say's it will not receive uk freeview


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have been using an adjustable dc voltage regulator powered from a cigarette lighter socket to power my netbook whilst in the truck.The netbook requires 18v dc but the regulator does have a 15v supply which should be ok for the samsung tv(the output range is 15-24v dc and it's rated at 80w max).It also has several plug adaptors for different models,it is a good snug fit as well.

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-Notebook-free-shipping/205852_474847967.html

The model serial no.EWDD8040.I can't find a UK supplier but I did get mine off of e bay quite a while ago.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My immediate thought would be to look for a 12V laptop power supply.

They come in a range of output voltages.

You would probably have to change the plug though.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I think most laptop supplies aren't going to be up to running a decent size TV, but worth a look.

My Acer supply is a step-up, 12V to 19V at 2A.

Peter


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Heres the Samsung with the 14v input


The Conrad page says ..... Please note this TV is a European model and will not receive UK Freeview HD channels. That is because Conrad ship from Germany.

Colin


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

I have bought laptop adaptors from this supplier and they work well

http://www.global-batteries.co.uk/about_us.php


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

geordie01 said:


> say's it will not receive uk freeview


[hr:da98ce0fc3]

Cheers Geordie, I'd seen that but we don't have an antenna in the van anyway.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Maplin is your friend in all things that are electrical gadgets, there will be a spotty youth with glasses that can answer anything technical you can throw at him/or her :lol: ...

ray.


----------

